# talking skeleton soundtrack



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, thanks to Putrid, many of us have expanded our inventory with Buckys. Now, thanking Scary Terry in advance, I'm planning on making mine talk. Sometime last year on this forum there was a discussion regarding a "soundtrack" for a talking skeleton, but I can't seem to find it. Something along the lines of a cd of a skeleton talking, cracking bad jokes and whatever. Can someone direct me to this thread, or show me where I can get info on this, unless all this is imagined in my mind, which is not unlikely. If no such thing exists, I'll just make my own.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I too just bought a skeleton for $50 and followed scary terrys instructions to make mine talk. It appears the hard part is actually finding some good mp3s to make him talk. You cant have music in the background or it will just make his mouth move even when there is no talking. I have tried to find a reading of "the raven" by Edgar Allen Poe narrated by Basil Rathbone but cant find it in mp3 format. Here is a link for snippets of halloween talk that I have found: http://users.adelphia.net/~wrenn123/index.htm. I am looking for something extended. I have found a site that sells talking skulls and they sell cds for them. They are $15 but that is the best I could find thus far. Their website is http://www.hauntedcreations.com/talking_skull.html

Let me know if you find anything else. Thanks and hope this helps.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Kronax, it appears we're in the same boat. Iwent to haunter creations and tried listening to the samples, but for some reason, it doesn't recognize quicktime on my pc.


----------



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

Kronax 
I found this site. The mp3 file is only 56kps but I thought it might be worth a try. The file is over 8 minutes long. Hope it helps
http://archive.salon.com/audio/poetry/2000/10/31/poe/


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Larry, I found that site too, but it has a commercial at the very beginning of the mp3. I dont have the equipment to edit it out so that particular one I cant use.


----------



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok
I removed the commercial for you. If you need any more editing let me know. Also you can get a program called audicity from http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ it will allow you capture audio from your speakers and edit it to convert some thing to a mp3 you just have to link audicity to a dll file the program tells you how to do that.
Any way here is the The Raven commercial free.
http://home.comcast.net/~sniper700/The_Raven.mp3


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I think you may be referring to a discussion about what my skellies should be doing from last season. I wound up coming up with a three minute routine for them in a poker-playing scenario. 

I could dig out the CD of my skellie's "bad jokes while they play poker" and post the audio from that if you like. The jokes are horrible (IMO), and the dialog not so great, but the people who attended last year seemed to LOVE it.

Skellie 1 is on the left channel and skellie 2 is on the right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.custommusic.tv/custommusic/FoxProd.html
Click on "Creature FX" tab at top

He is offering up to 3 minutes of professional voice recording. Three minutes of recording from a script you supply for $75.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Larry

Thanks so much for editing out that commercial for me. I have been looking all over for that recording of the raven but have been unable to find it anywhere in a mp3 version. You made really made my day, I finally have the voice recording I wanted. It was really bumming me out that I was actually able to make the talking skeleton and then I wasn't able to have him speak what I liked. You da man!!!


----------



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

no problem any time. If I can be of any more help just let me know.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

*Larry I need your help*

Actually Larry, I need to ask one more thing. It seems the recording of the mp3 is too low (soft) to trigger the servo. Could you raise the sound levels and if so post a new link?


----------



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok no problem see if this is loud enough.
http://home.comcast.net/~sniper700/The_Raven_loud.mp3


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

*It works*

I just tried it out and it works just fine now. Thanks for doing that. I can now put away that Halloween project and continue with try to make those kicking legs work. I can't seem to get the linkage to work quite right. I would say (at least for me) this scary terry project is more difficult than it appears. Thanks again for the recording help Larry.


----------



## Doug B (Oct 12, 2004)

You guys should try this site

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html

They have dual channel sound tracks for two talking hillbillies.
I used this material and had two hillbilly talking Boris skeletons doing a 7 minute routine.
It was hilarious.
The kids had to drag the parent’s away form watching the whole Jack and Dave show.

It gets an A++++++++++ on my scale.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

*double talk*

If you want to try something a little more on the British side of humor, you might consider Monty Python's "Argument Department" routine. or maybe even "Dead Parrot" or "Cheese Shop". It's pretty amazing, the fact that we'll stand there and listend to the whole routine, and laugh out loud, even though we've all heard the routines a dozen times before. It just seems so funny to think of two skeletons arguing...
Mixing up the routines that are played will help keep it fresh for both the workers and the guests, if you have long lines to get in, hearing the same stuff over and over again gets really old, really fast.
FontGeek


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry it took me so long to get around to this. Kinda forgot about this thread for a while but then remembered it when I was going through props and checking them out today.

Here's a link to the dialog I wrote and recoreded for my two talking skellies. The routine is pretty bad and is about 3 mins long, if memory serves me correctly. Also, it's an 8 MB file, so if you're on dialup, be forewarned.

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/audio/projects/talking_buckies/talking_buckies.mp3


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ghost Host*

Hi - Does anyone have a link to the "Ghost Host" dialog (at least the beginning) from Disney's Haunted Mansion? I don't have one of those great "Forever" Cds...

Thanks!


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

No one? You know, "When hinges creak in doorless chambers..." The dialog from the foyer. Maybe a file you could email?

Thanks


----------

